# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Η τραγωδία του Dona Paz

## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η πλέον συγκλονιστική και πολύνεκρη ναυτική τραγωδία στην ιστορία της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας σε καιρό ειρήνης είναι η περίπτωση του Φιλιππινέζικου επιβατηγού Dona Paz του Δεκεμβρίου 1987. Στις 20 Δεκεμβρίου του 1987 το Dona Paz (πρώην ιαπωνικό Himeyuri Maru, 1963) της περιβόητης για τα ναυτικά ατυχήματα (π.χ η πρόσφατη ανατροπή του φέρρυ Princess of the Stars) Sulpicio Lines των Φιλιππίνων όπως εδώ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=27243. Το Dona Paz κατευθυνόταν από το λιμάνι Tacloban προς την πρωτεύουσα Μανίλα με (σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις μόνο) πάνω από 4.341 ψυχές!!! Ο επίσημος αριθμός επιβατών που δηλώθηκαν στο τελικό μανιφέστο επιβατών (γιατί εκδόθηκαν δύο) του πλοίου ήταν 1.583 επιβάτες και 58 πλήρωμα, και λόγω των Χριστουγέννων που πλησίαζαν πολλοί από τους επιβάτες πήγαιναν να περάσουν τις γιορτές με συγγενείς τους στη Μανίλα. Εδώ να αναφέρω ότι το 1979 στο πλοίο είχε εκδηλωθεί πυρκαγιά εν πλω από την Μανίλα στο Cebu και ο πλοίαρχός του το είχε καθίσει στα αβαθή χωρίς θύματα, αλλά το πλοίο χαρακτηρίστηκε ολική απώλεια. Η Sulpicio Lines το αγόρασε και πάλι από την ασφάλεια και αφού το μετασκεύασε το επαναδρομολόγησε στη γραμμή. Γύρω στις 10 το βράδυ το πλοίο βρισκόταν στα στενά Tablas κοντά στην πόλη Marinduque και οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες κοιμόντουσαν όχι μόνο στις καμπίνες, αλλά λόγω του αριθμού των επιβατών δεν υπήρχε εκατοστό του πλοίου στα σαλόνια, τους διαδρόμους, καταστρώματα ή σκάλες που να μην έχει κόσμο πάνω του. Στις 22:30 το πλοίο συγκρούστηκε με το δεξαμενόπλοιο Vector που μετέφερε 8.800 βαρέλια βενζίνης και πετρελαίου, φορτίο το οποίο αμέσως ανεφλέγη με τρομερές εκρήξεις. Τα δύο πλοία τυλίχτηκαν αμέσως στις φλόγες και πάνω στο Dona Paz δημιουργήθηκε πανικός όπου τα σωσίβια ήταν κλειδωμένα και δεν υπήρχε πρόσβαση από τους επιβάτες. Οι διασωθέντες αναγκάστηκαν να πηδήξουν και να κολυμπήσουν κάτω από τις φλόγες σε μία θάλασσα που η επιφάνειά της καιγόταν, και η οποία ήταν γεμάτη καρχαρίες και απανθρακωμένα πτώματα. Το Dona Paz βυθίστηκε μέσα σε 2 ώρες ενώ το Vector σε τέσσερις. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες πήρε οκτώ ώρες για τις αρχές των Φιλιππίνων μέχρι να πληροφορηθούν το ατύχημα και άλλες οκτώ για να δράσουν και όταν έφτασαν στον τόπο του δυστυχήματος δεν βρήκαν τίποτα να επιπλέει σαν να μην συνέβη ποτέ το ατύχημα. Να σημειώσουμε εδώ ότι δεν εστάλη κανένα σήμα κινδύνου και αναφέρεται σε πολλές πηγές ότι το Dona Paz, αν είναι δυνατόν, δεν είχε ασύρματο!!! Ο τελικός απολογισμός ήταν 26 διασωθέντες, 24 επιβάτες του Dona Paz και 2 μέλη πληρώματος του Vector. Οι υπόλοιποι 11 του Vector και όλοι οι 58 του πληρώματος του Dona Paz χάθηκαν μαζί με (σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις, γιατί επίσημα οι απώλειες ήταν 1.749 άτομα) άνω των 4.000!!! επιβατών οι οποίοι είτε απανθρακώθηκαν ή ακολούθησαν το καράβι στον πάτο. Από τα 21 μόνο πτώματα που βρέθηκαν, ένας μόνο επιβάτης ήταν στην κατάσταση επιβατών. Το περιοδικό Time αποκάλεσε την τραγωδία σαν το χειρότερο ναυτικό ατύχημα σε καιρό ειρήνης και το World Almanac εκτίμησε τον αριθμό των νεκρών σε 4.341. Εκατοντάδες συγγενείς των αγνοούμενων που δεν είχαν γραφτεί στην κατάσταση επιβατών, απαιτούσαν από την εταιρία συγκεντρωμένοι για ημέρες σε κεντρικό πάρκο της Μανίλας, να τους πληροφορήσει τον πραγματικό αριθμό των επιβαινόντων. Σύμφωνα με το επίσημο πόρισμα και τις μαρτυρίες των 26 διασωθέντων ο πλοίαρχος έβλεπε βίντεο στην καμπίνα του την ώρα του ατυχήματος στα στενά Tablas, και το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα της γέφυρας έπινε μπύρες ή έβλεπε τηλεόραση στα σαλόνια αφήνοντας στη γέφυρα μόνον έναν άπειρο ναύτη. Η πρόεδρος των Φιλιππίνων Corazon Aquino κήρυξε εθνικό πένθος για το δυστύχημα. Το πόρισμα καταλόγισε την ευθύνη του ατυχήματος στον πλοίαρχο του δεξαμενόπλοιου ο οποίος δεν είχε την εμπειρία να κυβερνήσει, βρήκε επίσης ότι το πλοίο ήταν αναξιόπλοο και χωρίς ναύτη-σκοπό για την αποφυγή της σύγκρουσης. Επίσης, στο πόρισμα καταλογίστηκαν ευθύνες στο Λιμενικό σώμα γιατί επέτρεψε στο πλοίο να αποπλεύσει με τόσους υπεράριθμους επιβάτες.
 

πηγή φωτογραφιών wikipedia, maritimequest

----------


## Giovanaut

Κατι τετοια γεγονοτα, ειναι υπερανω σχολιασμου....!!!
Απο εμενα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την δημιουργια αυτων των θεματων με τα ατυχηματα και για την αρτια περιγραφη...!!!

Οσο εχει να κανει με την SULPICIO, δοκιμο θα ηταν να ανοιχτει ειδικο θεμα για τα ατυχηματα της, τα οποια ως γνωστον οδηγησαν χιλιαδες ανθρωπους στον υγρο ταφο...!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η τραγωδία έγινε και ντοκιμαντέρ από το National Geographic:

----------


## Joyrider

Η λέξη "τραγικό" απλά δεν μπορεί να περιγράψει τα συναισθήματά μου όταν διάβασα το νήμα  :Sad:  ...
Ομολογώ πως δεν το ήξερα το ναυάγιο ή ίσως να μη το θυμόμουν, αλλά ακούγοντας συχνά πυκνά για διάφορα ναυάγια με επιβατηγά στις Φιλιππίνες έχω την εντύπωση πως απλά κάνουν ότι να 'ναι και δεν ισχύει κανένας κανόνας ασφαλείας σε κείνη τη χώρα !

----------


## SteliosK

25 χρόνια συμπληρώνονται σήμερα από το ιστορικό ναυάγιο του Dona Paz.

Στον σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί το ντοκυμαντέρ του National Geographic 

http://www.donapaz.com/Article/Home.html

----------

